

Free Computer Science Classics from ACM - blackswan
http://portal.acm.org/toc.cfm?id=SERIES11430&type=series&coll=ACM&dl=ACM

======
hhm
You can only download them using a free ACM account, and even with such
account, you can't download most of them (ie, von Neumann's one).

~~~
Tichy
I was going to ask about that - the Neumann one was the only one I found
interesting, but I could not find an actual download link.

------
gruseom
The ACM is so utterly backward that I won't even click on their links anymore.
In an era when nearly everything else is a 5-second web search away, they
place barrier after barrier in front of information. What are they protecting
other than their own obsolescence? Googling the titles of most papers brings
up a free copy on the author's website or elsewhere.

~~~
hollerith
Agreed that the ACM's Digital Library is a total waste of a person's time and
always has been. Practically every important paper in physics and astronomy is
available from a central location (arxiv.org) without restriction and with two
clicks (one to specify the paper, the second to choose between PDF,
Postscript, Latex source code, etc), and it is only a matter of time before
computer science is the same way.

